# Rifle comparison Sendero vs R-5



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I am working on buying a long range bolt rifle and kinda stuck between two guns.:headknock The major focus is for hunting but some bench shooting out to 700+ yds also.
I am going Remington for sure, stuck between the Sendero and the R-5. Both have the HS Precision bedded and floated stocks. Both have the heavy contour barrels, the Sendero is fluted, the R-5 is not. Both have the same factory trigger which I will most likely change out for a Jewell. My dilemma is the 300 Win Mag for the R-5 or that caliber or a 7MM Rem Mag in the Sendero. Also, I like the looks of the fluted barrel on the Sendero and it comes in either caliber. The major plus for the R-5 is that this barrel is touted as one of the most accurate production grade barrels to be had. 

Bottom line, R-5 should be a tad more accurate which is why I am leaning that way. The Sendero looks better. Both have great balance and feel. 

I have never owned/shot a 300 win mag, anybody have experience with it? Major recoil? I have shot a Sendero and they are very accurate. Anybody have experience with the R-5.

Other factors, 
1. I have access to 7MM reloading and already have several boxes of ammo. I can always buy 300 dies and brass also.
2. Per my research, the 300 is more of a "long range" caliber. It is used in military applications for sniper rifles.

The choices:
R-5 in 300 win mag
Sendero in 300 win mag
Sendero in 7mm rem mag

Thanks for any input.

P.S. Either rifle will be topped by a Leupold Mark 4 6.5x20 with Mil dot reticle.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

a buddy of mine has the sendero. i'll tell him to hop in here and chime in


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Both are great guns and a sendero special is hard to beat.

I did the same search for a long ranger this year and ended up with a .257 westherby mag. Can shoot 600+ with no problem.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Going with the heavier calibers for the hunting aspect. Need the kinetic energy to be there at the end of the 700+ yd shot.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I have a sendero in a 300 win mag and love it. It was customized some with a trigger and brake. Unreal how much recoil the brake takes out of this rifle. I would compare the recoil to that of a 7mm-08. Muzzle blast though is extremely bad without ear protection. Overall a great rifle.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I own a 300 Win. Mag Sendero. The gun shoots great and accuracy is superb with whatever ammo I run through it. The cons I have to this gun is that it is extremely large and heavy. To me it is an impractical hunting rifle because of this and this makes it difficult to quietly move around in the deer stand. I have banged a many ceilings and side walls with this gun many times. I still pull it out every once in a while and take it with me. I prefer Winchester 180 Gr. Ballistic Silvertips with mine. IMO it would make a better benchrest gun than hunting rifle.


----------



## Grinmaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Having shot a custom Sendero in 7 Mag thats what i would and am going with . It with a Huskamaw scope and the Berger 168 Grain VDL bullets make for an awesome combo . Once you get it dailed in your good to 1000 plus . Just dial and shoot.


----------



## DailyLimit (May 8, 2012)

I've had both the 300 mag and the 7 mag and without a doubt i prefer the 7 mag! I sold the 300 due to more recoil than the 7 and both get the job done! Also the 7 mag held tighter groups consistanly so it was a no brainer! All in all the sundero is a very good shooting gun and looks great also. The sundero is the only one i have had personally but some of my buddies have the r5 and sundero and can't complain on either! Both very accurate. Also if your in the victoria area i have my ffl and could look up some pricing on both for you if interested! pm me


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

With the weight of the Sendero, the recoil of the .300 Win Mag will be a lot less than from a lighter rifle.

The .300 Win Mag is probably the best all around caliber for North America...you can kill anything with it, it's accurate to a fault and it's fast.

If it was my money I'd buy the Sendero in .300 Win Mag and start shooting.

TH


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Been doing a lot of research on the ballistics, and they are so close, basically 2" difference at 500 yds. I am a pretty good shot, but I don't think 2" at 500 yds is going to make a hill of beans difference. 

As far as recoil, it really doesn't affect me at all. I shoot a very light rifle in 7 mag with the Hornady 139 SST and it kicks like a mule, no big deal. Especially when hunting, no felt recoil at all. Bench after 1/2 box is a different story.

I can always get a break installed.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I say R5 as I'm not a fan of fluted barrels. 
You could also build one for about the same money your looking at buying one.
I recently bought an FN action with the hogue over molded stock, a shilen stainless match 28" blank in .308, and had it smithed for a little over a grand. Just a thought.
Oh, it took 2 months for the smith to complete as he's the only true smith in our area.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> I say R5 as I'm not a fan of fluted barrels.
> You could also build one for about the same money your looking at buying one.
> I recently bought an FN action with the hogue over molded stock, a shilen stainless match 28" blank in .308, and had it smithed for a little over a grand. Just a thought.
> Oh, it took 2 months for the smith to complete as he's the only true smith in our area.


I have been thinking about going this route. I have been looking for the right "frame/donor" to work with the build. I have figured more than a grand though. Cost of donor + $300 stock + $225 trigger + $750 bbl and labor to assemble and accurize. I have figured somewhere around $1500 to $1800 depending on the cost of the donor.


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

Man up... 300 rum


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> I have been thinking about going this route. I have been looking for the right "frame/donor" to work with the build. I have figured more than a grand though. Cost of donor + $300 stock + $225 trigger + $750 bbl and labor to assemble and accurize. I have figured somewhere around $1500 to $1800 depending on the cost of the donor.


I kept the factory trigger and did my own smith work on it.
It cost me 375 to have the barrel contoured, crowned, threaded, trued, and installed.
I'm toying the idea around of building one along the lines of the 7.62 lazzeroni warbid next


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a Remington 700 5R in 308. From what I have seen I get less fouling with that style of rifling. Intial break in had a lot of fouling, but it went away very quickly after 10-15 rounds. I can shoot more between cleaning and have gone over 100 rounds with no change in accuracy. The cold bore shot to a warm barrel shot does not change much, 1/2" at most. Now I realize a 308 is not nearly as hard on barrels as the 300WM but that is my input on the Remington factory 5R rifled barrel. 

I adjusted the stcok trigger down to 2.5 pounds and it still breaks clean with zero creep. My friend has a similar rifle with standard rifling and a Jewel trigger. I cannot tell much difference as they are set to the same weight. 

The Sendero is a nice rifle too. My same buddy has one and it is a sweet shooting rifle too. Either way I think you can't go wrong. If you shoot a lot, then get the 5R. I think they are a hair more accurate in a stock form.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a sendero in 25-06 love the gun also had one in 7mm-STW it was brutal on a shooter till I put a brake on it calmed the recoil down alot cost of ammo out the roof.
I had a R-5 in 223 was not real impressed with it.I also have a 700P in 308 you mght look at a 700P thats the police version. you can get it in 223-308-338 lapua 7mm-300mag there good rifles. If I was going to build I look into 6.5 Creedmore

my .2


----------



## GTN (Oct 15, 2012)

I would build a 300 win mag on a 700 action. I have several built off of 700 actions and I have never had a factory Sendero to be as accurate as a built gun. Price wise if your not in a huge hurry and do some shopping around you can build one as cheap or just a hair over what a new Sendero cost and you will have a tack driving SOB then. The last one I built the whole build cost me $1530. I was rushing it and didn't shop around a whole lot. Thats a 700 SS action, Shilen match grade barrel, B&C medalist stock, Jewell trigger and the gunsmith work. Point being you may have to spend a little more but for a little more $ you get a whole lot more gun.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Sendaro*

I have a 700 sendaro 300 ultra with a brake . Older model 6 or 7 years old . Gun is a tack driver depending on the driver 1/2 at 100 yards . With handloads so far gun holds moa out to 600 yards . iMOP I hunt out of blinds mostly so weight is not an issue . If you are going to shoot paper or steel weight is your friend . I have shot 270 the the recoil is worse than my 300 , I had my 10 year old grandson shoot my 300 and he didn't mind the recoil . Plus when I do any walk or stalking I don't have to walk as far hunting I just shootem farther away  I have not had any experience with the 5r and have heard different opinions . Shoot both and see what you like !


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

artys only said:


> I have a 700 sendaro 300 ultra with a brake . Older model 6 or 7 years old . Gun is a tack driver depending on the driver 1/2 at 100 yards . With handloads so far gun holds moa out to 600 yards . iMOP I hunt out of blinds mostly so weight is not an issue . If you are going to shoot paper or steel weight is your friend . I have shot 270 the the recoil is worse than my 300 , I had my 10 year old grandson shoot my 300 and he didn't mind the recoil . Plus when I do any walk or stalking I don't have to walk as far hunting I just shootem farther away  I have not had any experience with the 5r and have heard different opinions . Shoot both and see what you like !


 Mine 25-06 is one of the first one out its 12 or 13 years old bolt head been trued up barrel and bolt fluted muzzle brake sweet gun love it


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

I had a Reminton Sendero 7 ultra mag it was a tack driver the only two down falls were ammo was limited and the rifle weighed a lot. I shoot a 300 wsm now and love it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, ordered the Sendero in 7 mag. Should be in Friday. Now the scope. I have really been looking at the Vortex PST FFP 6x24. I can get one for $750 and I have read that they are quality scopes. I am fairly sure that is the route I am going now, as if it doesn't work out on the 7 mag, I need a better scope on my varmint .223. Talk about a tack driver, that $600 rifle shot right beside a R5 in .223 the other day out to 700 yds which is just about max range for any .223.


----------

